

Land Rover debuts invisible car technology - netcraft
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TRGwLDLRp8

======
netcraft
We have been hearing about and seeing prototypes of HUDs in vehicles for years
- is there a reason we aren't seeing them in mainstream vehicles yet? If
nothing else, a speedometer displayed on the dash is one less thing to
distract you away from looking at the road. Or are there technological or
regulatory challenges?

